# Over-torque BSA BB not available?



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Campy makes it, but no one has it in stock? Part number is OC14-COS1G, any idea why it's not available?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I googled just to see and I found no US or European sellers. There's this one in Japan http://www.japanbidstore.co.kr/mall/view/goodsNo/4048820/sortName/getPrice/sort/DESC/categoryNo/11093/countryIsoCode/JP/pageNo/19

My impression on OT is that the market has deemed it a failure, and retailers no longer seem to be supporting it, and have been clearing out stock.

You could also try contacting Graeme at the UK service centre - Velotech. He's the best internet source for Campy info.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

One:

Home / Campagnolo / Campagnolo Bottom Bracket / Campagnolo Bracket Adapter / Campagnolo Bearing Cups Oc14-Cos1g Outboard - Bsc


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Marc said:


> One:
> 
> Home / Campagnolo / Campagnolo Bottom Bracket / Campagnolo Bracket Adapter / Campagnolo Bearing Cups Oc14-Cos1g Outboard - Bsc


I saw that but the place looks sketchy, I bet they'll cancel my order after some hassle. I stick to PBK, Ribble, Wiggle, CRC, Merlin, Total Cycling, even a place like Bike24 doesn't have it. Too bad, the cranks are selling dirt cheap, for half the cost of their UT equivalent.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

But still expensive for a paper weight. If you cannot make it work, any money spent is a waste of money.

Good luck with finding an adapter. I'm certain there is one more left in the world collecting dust on the shelf.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Since OT is really just Campy's way of saying BB386Evo, why not a FSA BB? https://store.stagescycling.com/fsa-bottom-bracket---megaevo-road-p802.aspx


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

If Over-Torque is indeed just a BB386Evo, how about one of the Wheels Manufacturing adapters?
http://wheelsmfg.com/bottom-brackets.html 

They make adapters that would allow a BB386Evo crank to fit into many types of frames.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's some evidence that I am correct and that any BB386Evo BB will work with Overtorque.

C-Bear offer the same BB for all these:



> BSA Only
> Campagnolo Over Torque
> FSA EVO 386
> FSA EVO 392 (MTB)
> ...


https://www.c-bear.com/en/products/bottom-bracket/bsa-ita-campagnolo-over-torque-evo-386-clavicula-bsa-only

Of course one would then have to go buy the special tools needed.

IMO this may go down as the most over-designed, overwrought piece of Campy engineering ever. Worse than the Delta brake. Worse than the death pedals. Worse than PT.


----------



## Peter_T (Jun 3, 2009)

I was keen to get the Overtorque Comp Ultra crank after reading about it. Got one from the UK last month for around $190. But then I discovered that the installation / removal tool (UT-FC220) and the PF30 bearings/cups are out of stock everywhere. Outside Outfitters advertised that they had them and took my money; but they just refunded on the tool, saying Campy discontinued it, and I suspect they'll do the same on the bearings.

I'm glad to learn that I may be able to use a BB386Evo bottom bracket. Any ideas about the tool -- it doesn't look easy to cheat and I live 340 miles from the nearest authorized campy repair place (in Denver)

Also, does anyone know what went wrong with this crank -- reviews were initially very positive? I see "overdesigned and overwrought" above; but I'm not sure what those terms mean in this context.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> I see "overdesigned and overwrought" above; but I'm not sure what those terms mean in this context.


That was my opinion, and I see that no one jumped in afterwards to argue the point.

To me a good design is one that:

a: works well

b: is simple to install, remove and maintain.

My criticism of the OT design really boils down to the way the NDS crank is attached, and the special tooling needed to install and remove it. This of course followed on from the PT design which was also bad, and Campy managed to make even more complicated.

Contrast this with TruVativ's GXP design. A model of simplicity. You just need an 8 mm hex and the NDS crank removes itself. 

Campy has a bit of a history (and this is only my opinion again), of looking at a patented design, and saying "how can we make this similar but different enough to avoid a patent infringement?"

In my view their PT and OT designs derive from the earlier GXP design.

Similarly back in the early '90's, Campy had a pedal that was heavy and complex. LOOK had a pedal that was a model of simplicity in comparison. Campy gave up on their design and briefly licenced the LOOK pedal, before redesigning it just enough and coming out with their own more complicated solution.

Note that with the 2015 redesign of the upper level cranks, OT was passed over. It seemed pretty obvious by last year that the market had spoken, and Campy were giving up on OT.

Now that you have the crank I'd suggest eBay or Amazon searches for the tool might turn up something.

Google returned this right away. At a liquidation place. Campagnolo UT-FC220 Over-Torque Crankset Crank Arm/Chainring


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I wound up sticking with UltraTorque, mainly to keep everything compatible, plus I have all the bearing tools for UT.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Funny you should mention UT bearing tools, DrSmile. My 2009 SR BB bearings still run like new. Pretty good ROI, SR crank bearings.


----------



## Peter_T (Jun 3, 2009)

Many thanks, bikerjulio. I like your explanation and I hope that you or someone here can help me some more, as I'm mostly on my own out here in rural W. Kansas. I'll try that link you shared. But so far I have paid two sites for that tool and both times they didn't really have it and eventually refunded my money. None of the sites from which I have bought Campy before have the tool in stock.

Meanwhile, my Overtorque Comp Ultra crankset is still new in the box and I could just sell it on ebay and continue saving for a Record crankset for this bike, which is what I was originally going for. The reason I bought the Overtorque was that I suddenly found one cheap and I thought from reviews that it would be just as good as a Record or better, especially for this frame because it has a PF30 bottom bracket shell.


----------



## Peter_T (Jun 3, 2009)

*UltraTorque*



DrSmile said:


> I wound up sticking with UltraTorque, mainly to keep everything compatible, plus I have all the bearing tools for UT.



That's what I should have done, I think.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Honestly, in your shoes, I'd ditch the OT crank and go with UT. A couple of suggestions there too:

The pre-2015 cranksets will be discounted. Try places like Velomine. If you said specifically what crank you wanted I'd have a look around. Other than the name there is zero difference between Chorus and Record.

The internet is full of stories of PF30 BB problems. Fortunately there is a solution. You need a threaded-together, Campy compatible BB. Praxis is one. There may be others I can't remember. Do a search on the forums. Campy got off to a bad start with their pressed-in cups. Parlee cups got better reviews. But overall the Praxis type is probably going to be easier to install and more reliable.

Good luck.

Chorus 11 Speed Velomine.com : Worldwide Bicycle Shop, fixed gear track bike wheelsets campagnolo super record vintage bike

Record 11 Speed Velomine.com : Worldwide Bicycle Shop, fixed gear track bike wheelsets campagnolo super record vintage bike

https://www.praxiscycles.com/product/conv-bb-campagnolo/


----------



## Peter_T (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks again, Bikerjulio. I may have that tool coming from Germany now. But it's still early; they might not really have it in stock and eventually refund my money too. If so, then I'll take your advice to ditch the Overtorque, and I'll either take the rest of your advice or get a SRAM Red 22 GXP crankset -- those are also widely available new from a couple years ago and many people say those work great with Campy. 

I do hate the PF30 bottom bracket shell too. I think we're on the same page about that. The only time it worked well for me was with a threaded-together bottom bracket for Shimano from Wheels Mfg.. It was a disaster with PowerTorque-Athena (a decent crankset with a terrible bottom bracket system. I have a new FSA insert that converts PF30 to BSA threaded. I'm gonna glue that in there with the permanent loctite if I wind up going UT or SRAM on this crankset.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> Parlee cups got better reviews.


When I was building my SW Tarmac SL3, I elected to use the Parlee cups. The main reason is that the Praxis was not available and were 'Coming Soon'. You can all thank me for purchasing the Parlee cups because it was about a month later the Praxis came out.

Anyway, the cups fit will into the frame but the bearings were loose in the cups. I spent a lot of time working with that set up before I had to cut the cups out of the frame and installed the Praxis. 

If you elect to use the Parlee, make certain the bear fit into the cup is tight, sadly even locktite was not a long term fix.


----------



## Peter_T (Jun 3, 2009)

That German shop did have the tool -- the UT-FC120/130 version, which does the same thing as the UT-FC220. It got here in less than a week. I paid $132 for the tool and the shipping. What you pay depends on the Euro exchange rate that day.

In case anyone else is looking, the shop is Bicycle Components https://www.bike-components.de/en/. Maybe they have more of them.

It's easily the strangest tool I possess, and I have some strange ones. No one who didn't know would ever guess what it's for. It's obviously high quality: a monument to Campy's commitment to designing parts to sell tools.


----------



## Peter_T (Jun 3, 2009)

So I went ahead and installed my Comp Ultra Overtorque crankset last night. Like the special tool required, the installation is Rube Goldberg crazy, but it works. I went slowly and everything went per Campy instructions. The crankset certainly looks the business and it's one of the best out there: lighter and stiffer than SuperRecord or Dura Ace, with the same chainrings as SuperRecord (Campy chainrings are the best, I think) and with a 30mm spindle.

This bike is PF30, and I'm no fan of PF30 However, I went with Overtorque PF30 bearings (USB) and I could see in installation that they aren't just another Powertorque, as some have said. The greatest sin of press fit Powertorque (threaded Powertorque is okay) is that pedaling puts significantly outward stress on the bottom bracket cups, causing creaking under stress and eventually prying them out of the bottom bracket shell, and sometimes damaging it. There's only so much that green Loctite can stand up to. The Overtorque PF30 system does not commit that sin: it is designed so that pedaling pressure goes into the bottom bracket shell like it's supposed to.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad you got it done.

So, $190 for the crank and $132 for the tool = $322. Not so bad I guess.

So you found the Campy BB cups?

The only note of caution I have is that you make sure that the special lockring is torqued correctly and if it was me, with some locktite.

I have seen a couple of forum posts where it came off while riding, and you wouldn't want to be trying to replace it.


----------



## Peter_T (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks. A few places still have the cups for PF30. I paid $90-something because I got the USB. The non-USB are available for $40-something. I noticed in that search that the BB30 ones are easier to find than any of the others. 

Thanks also for that note of caution. I didn't loctite that but it's easy to take it off and do that. I will.


----------

